# Ballsbridge, Dublin - how do i get there?



## shootingstar (21 Jun 2007)

hi all..

i havent been to Dublin since i was a child. I have to go up there saturday week. OH is having laser surgery somewhere near Ballsbridge. 

Can anyone please tell me the easiest route to get there from Cork? Im anxious enough about traffic etc. I hate getting stuck anywhere. We need to be there for 11am on the saturday. is traffic bad at that time? Also would like to avoid motorway if possible, again, hate being routed to one road and not being able to turn around if i have to... is there anyway near enough to there to park but yet more out on the outskirts? we could walk in from there then. that would make me feel much better..
and how near to O`connells & grafton st is it? 

this trip is causing me serious agro...  

thanks

SS


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2007)

Have you checked the likes of Google Maps and maybe the   and other transport links?


----------



## KalEl (21 Jun 2007)

The AA routeplanner is very good too.


----------



## steelblue (21 Jun 2007)

Follow the N7 to the start of Inichore. Where the Luas turns right at the canal, you turn right also. Follow the canal to Baggot street bridge (Maxol garage just before junction . ) and turn right. Straight then into Ballsbridge. If you are going to the clinic on Wellington road, then when you turn into Baggot street, continue past next set of lights and then its the next right.

Can somebody confirm that you can still make the 2 right turns above as its been a while since i have done this.

This is not the quickest route but its probably the most straight forward.


----------



## Firefly (21 Jun 2007)

If it's gonna be a big deal for you I'd recommend driving to somewhere you know like Heuston Station and getting a cab from there. Your OH will have a lot more things on his/her mind than trying to navigate thro Dublin. The surgery should be able to order you a cab back to.


----------



## shootingstar (21 Jun 2007)

steelblue - thanks for that. Im looking for the easiest route. less traffic and somewhere with parking. 

I know posters are telling me go left/right along baggot street etc but i havent a clue of Dublin. I might as well be in central london!! 

would traffic be bad around this time of day (10 - 11am sat)

Heuston station - where is that? is it near city centre or more cork side of Dublin? Would i struggle with traffic if i made my way there? Also how long would we be in a taxi from station to wellington rd clinic? 

sorry for so many Q`s - really anxious


----------



## shootingstar (21 Jun 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Have you checked the likes of Google Maps and maybe the   and other transport links?



CM -  thank you for the links. i checked the journey planner. its asking me for the start journey. Where would be a good place to select if im coming up from Cork? it has loads of Dublin sites etc but i dont know where any of them are. I suppose somewhere out on the Naas Rd perhaps? Ive only ever been as far as Peugeot on the Naas Rd. Traffic was MENTAL!!! oh god...


----------



## Carpenter (21 Jun 2007)

Would you consider taking the train?


----------



## CCOVICH (21 Jun 2007)

Why drive to Heuston?

You could get a train to Heuston.  Luas to Connolly.  DART to Ballsbridge.  10 minute walk to Wellington Road.  Or taxi from Heuston to Ballsbridge (arond €20/25 I'd say).  20-30 minutes on a Saturday morning I'd say.

If the train isn't an option, you could always drive directly to the city centre and then follow the signs for Ballsbridge/N11.

Go to Easons and pick up a street map of Dublin-this is a handy little guide.


----------



## shootingstar (21 Jun 2007)

thanks ya ill pick up a map. taking public transport other than a taxi isnt an option. 

a motor bike would solve all my porblems LOL. 
OH is just laughing over it, he doesnt understand whats its like to have dislikes towards unknown areas and severe traffic. I might add - no one is confirming the traffic situation??? This is a bad sign isnt it? Be gentle, tell me its not _too bad_..


----------



## CCOVICH (21 Jun 2007)

Traffic on a Saturday morning from Hesuton to Ballsbridge won't be too bad.


----------



## Nige (21 Jun 2007)

Traffic won't be bad at that time.


----------



## shootingstar (21 Jun 2007)

ok thanks.. thats a bit of a relief anyway... while OH is in having laser done - would O`connell st and central dublin be within walking distance?


----------



## Carpenter (21 Jun 2007)

As an alternative why not make a "mini- break" out of it- book a 2 night hotel stay and head up by train the evening before, takes all the hassle out of travelling and making appointments on time, especially if you are unsure about directions etc.  My OH and I did this some years back when she was having laser surgery; stayed at the Mespil Hotel and had a nice city break to boot.


----------



## CCOVICH (21 Jun 2007)

shootingstar said:


> ok thanks.. thats a bit of a relief anyway... while OH is in having laser done - would O`connell st and central dublin be within walking distance?


 

Everything is within walking distance-but you would be better off using the bus or DART.


----------



## Firefly (21 Jun 2007)

The reason I said to drive to Heuston (as opposed to taking the train) is that your OH will have a bandage over his/her eye and will need somewhere they can lie down if need be. If you don't know where Heaston is then Bewleys Hotel on the Naas Rd may be better. The taxi will prob cost upto 40 each way but compared to the few grand on the eyes it's insignificant. Traffic will be light. Best of luck!


----------



## shootingstar (21 Jun 2007)

Carpenter said:


> As an alternative why not make a "mini- break" out of it- book a 2 night hotel stay and head up by train the evening before, takes all the hassle out of travelling and making appointments on time, especially if you are unsure about directions etc.  My OH and I did this some years back when she was having laser surgery; stayed at the Mespil Hotel and had a nice city break to boot.



Hi Carpenter
not an option im afraid - other commitments
public transport not an option either other than a taxi. 

i`ll work on it, something has to work in my favour


----------



## KalEl (21 Jun 2007)

Carpenter said:


> As an alternative why not make a "mini- break" out of it- book a 2 night hotel stay and head up by train the evening before, takes all the hassle out of travelling and making appointments on time, especially if you are unsure about directions etc. My OH and I did this some years back when she was having laser surgery; stayed at the Mespil Hotel and had a nice city break to boot.


 
That's a great idea...with all due respect the OP doesn't seem to have a clue where anywhere in Dublin is!
With your other half having what is after all an operation you'd be better off taking the hassle out of it and staying in Dublin. Plus, when I had laser surgery you had to go and get checked by the surgeon first thing the following morning...is that not the case anymore?


----------



## shootingstar (21 Jun 2007)

we werent told we would have to come back for a check up the following day. 
OH is having both eyes done so now i think we have another problem. He thinks he`ll be able to get up and walk out and about? oh oh... 

again, ill have to have a serious think and sort something..

thanks all for the help. no doubt i`ll be back with more Q`s...

SS


----------



## KalEl (21 Jun 2007)

shootingstar said:


> we werent told we would have to come back for a check up the following day.
> OH is having both eyes done so now i think we have another problem. He thinks he`ll be able to get up and walk out and about? oh oh...
> 
> again, ill have to have a serious think and sort something..
> ...


 
He will be able to walk around but he'll be wearing two plastic eye patches...you can still see but I wouldn't be getting too exuberant!
If you don't know where you're going but can't stay in Dublin the best thing would be to drive somewhere you do know, park and get a taxi.
Do you know where Lansdowne Road is? Or the RDS?


----------



## z108 (21 Jun 2007)

I got my eyes done one at a time and so did a friend a year later who was encouraged by my perfect result. Both of us have 20-20 perfect vision now. Probably too late for this now... but the surgeon would prefer to do both eyes at once but its well documented that the surgeons learn something technical from the way the first eye heals and the second eye is usually a better job and heals faster.


Has your OH been to Dublin lately if you havent ? if so  then OH might be able to guide the way there and you can learn off how to get back ?
If youre going to the Blackrock clinic all you have to do is find the sea and Sandymount, drive south and you'll be in the general area. Just  ask for directions or print out a map from google so you dont pass through it !


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2007)

Why not buy a guidebook/map?


----------



## Yachtie (21 Jun 2007)

I think that the directions to turn right on the Naas Rd (where Luas turns), straight down the Canal, turn right after Maxol garage and right again after the first set of lights are more than simple to follow. If that's where you're going, there should be meter parking in the area and there are loads of little cafes and eateries around. Grafton St and O'Connel St are witin walking distance but it would be a longish walk. 

Saturday morning traffic is not bad at all.

On the other hand, you can always stop and ask directions - you're a woman after all (DISCLAIMER: and so am I!)


----------



## IS3218 (21 Jun 2007)

steelblue said:


> Follow the N7 to the start of Inichore. Where the Luas turns right at the canal, you turn right also. Follow the canal to Baggot street bridge (Maxol garage just before junction . ) and turn right. Straight then into Ballsbridge. If you are going to the clinic on Wellington road, then when you turn into Baggot street, continue past next set of lights and then its the next right.
> 
> Can somebody confirm that you can still make the 2 right turns above as its been a while since i have done this.
> 
> This is not the quickest route but its probably the most straight forward.


 

I think this is the best route for you to take, where the Luas turns right is at "the black horse pub" when you turn right here you will have the canal on your left as stated the maxol station is just before the junction (it's on the left) when you turn onto Baggot st you will see Burger King on your left and at the next set of lights you will see Xtravision on your right (just some landmarks to work from).


----------



## shootingstar (22 Jun 2007)

Thanks everyone. Seriously, i feel a bit better now... ive printed this whole thread off and will work it out over the weekend. going to buy map tomorrow of dublin.. 

i think parking up somewhere at the end of Naas Rd and getting taxi in is probably my best option. or ill try driving in as far as i can go until i panic   and then park up somewhere


----------



## shootingstar (22 Jun 2007)

Yachtie said:


> On the other hand, you can always stop and ask directions - you're a woman after all (DISCLAIMER: and so am I!)




Women dont need to ask directions. dont u know that all women`s geographic co-ordinations are of excellence...  


*note - a humurous contradiction, hence the thread*


----------



## ragazza (22 Jun 2007)

Hi ShootingStar,

you sound very anxious about the drive, the traffic and the parking.
Would you not consider taking the train from Cork to Dublin, and then just get a taxi to the hospital (not sure if there is a train in the morning that would get you there on time).

My parents frequently go to cork, and instead of driving, take the train. They enjoy the journey, reading, having a coffee etc, instad of battleing with traffic.

Ragazza


----------



## shootingstar (24 Jun 2007)

public transport is a no no. I think i have solved my problem. my friend is living in Lucan. i can drive to his house and he`ll drive in with us to Ballsbridge. Im happy enough with this set up really. I was telling him about this site and the advice etc.. he did mention that when you all said that traffic wont be too bad he laughed at this. Apparently Dublins "not too bad" is the same as Corks gridlocked traffic!!!  oh my god... 

thanks all anyway for helping me through this... much apprciated as always..

SS


----------

